# Soundbar or sound system



## Wickiela (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey! I recently bought a 70 '' TV and the sound there is very lousy, I would like to improve it and I ran into a problem, which is better to take? soundbar or put a sound system, they write that you can take a good soundbar, but they cost like the floor of my TV, is it possible to assemble a system inexpensively? Or doesn't it make sense?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Sure it's possible to assembly an inexpensive system, but some of that depends upon your definition of inexpensive. There is a point where the budget just isn't sufficient to do what's needed, but typically a person can piece together a low cost HT system.

The main benefits to a sound bar are they're fairly easy to install, take up little room and don't cost a lot of money (most of them anyway). If your needs and/or space are limited than it can be a good option.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Soundbars are easy, but they do not provide the best sound. If you want better sound, get a complete system. But a "cheap" full system won't be very good. Inexpensive receivers do not sound very good. Better to purchase a mid-range AVR USED than to buy a new "cheap" AVR. Used speakers can also save a LOT of money.


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

It all depends on the sound experience you want. If you intend to watch the news and or game shows then a sound bar would probably fulfill your needs. If on the other hand you intend to watch movies and stream documentaries and concerts, etc. Then I would suggest Da Wiz's suggestion. You can spend a lot of money on some sound bars and while they can offer "spacealized" (synthesized) surround sound they are really just a 3.1 system (if they come with a subwoofer). Most program material is now at least 5.1 and some 7.1 surround so to get the most out of your new system, I defer to Da Wiz. If you can, try to match your speaker make as well for continuity of the sound.


----------



## sealman (Jun 10, 2013)

What did you have before that was better than the new 70"?
Were you completely happy with your previous sound?


----------



## Tendytown (Feb 14, 2021)

If you don't mind sharing, what is the budget for your sound system? People will be able to give you some helpful suggestions once they know what you are working with.


----------



## viktorlovisa (Apr 8, 2021)

You’ll need a multichannel amplifier and five speakers to start with – although it’s probably sensible to buy amplification that has additional channels.


----------



## jupiterboy (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe one question is: Do you have the space to position speakers well? If not, a soundbar may be best.


----------



## DavidJohnson (Sep 28, 2021)

You can get such great sound quality for a very reasonable price from a soundbar. The elegant soundbar is matte-black on the outside with perfect metal grilles and a matte black interior. Music, television, and games can all be played with the soundbar. It has an exceptionally clear and rich sound with plenty of basses. The acoustics are exceptional and provide wide frequency coverage. You can watch TV, listen to music, or play games on it.

Hometheaterwise announced that Bose's smart soundbar provides built-in support for Amazon, Google Assistant, and Alexa. The soundbar can be controlled hands-free and via voice commands as well. Bose has become a truly smart device with this feature. The device also features a Bluetooth connection to wireless networks, Spotify Connect, and Apple Airplay 2. There is an option of connecting to this device via an HDMI cable, as well as via an optical audio cable.


----------



## amco (Feb 7, 2011)

DavidJohnson said:


> You can get such great sound quality for a very reasonable price from a soundbar. The elegant soundbar is matte-black on the outside with perfect metal grilles and a matte black interior. Music, television, and games can all be played with the soundbar. It has an exceptionally clear and rich sound with plenty of basses. The acoustics are exceptional and provide wide frequency coverage. You can watch TV, listen to music, or play games on it.
> 
> Hometheaterwise announced that Bose's smart soundbar provides built-in support for Amazon, Google Assistant, and Alexa. The soundbar can be controlled hands-free and via voice commands as well. Bose has become a truly smart device with this feature. The device also features a Bluetooth connection to wireless networks, Spotify Connect, and Apple Airplay 2. There is an option of connecting to this device via an HDMI cable, as well as via an optical audio cable.


Remember the old adage:: BOSE == Buy Other Sound Equipment 

Certainly Bose home stuff is generally elegant in presentation, no dispute, but the hardware is generally well over-priced and well under-performing. And it may be truly hard on the ears in spite of the LOOK !!!


----------



## Ryan Howardo (5 mo ago)

Love my Polk Audio Signa S2 soundbar works with 4K & HD TVs. It has amazing sounds and awesome features.
Bought this one for our living room TV. The tv speakers just werent cutting it and we wanted to add something inexpensive as it is our secondary TV watching area in the house.


----------

